# Vidéoprojection avec MacBook et Epson: pas d'accès à la sour



## brendan3 (7 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Des précisions sur le matériel:
-MacBook Pro OS X version 10.6.8 acquis l'an dernier à la même époque (sur le Store, le 26/11/2010)
-Vidéoprojecteur Epson Home Projector MG-850HD acquis dans les mêmes conditions cette année (sur le Store, le 26/11/2011).
La connexion par câble USB fonctionne correctement quand il s'agit de passer des photos.
Pour le visionnage de DVD, ce n'est pas le "top": l'image est saccadée et n'est pas très agréable à regarder.
Le mode d'emploi suggère d'utiliser une connexion par câble HDMI.
Pour cela, il est indispensable d'intercaler un mini-câble depuis le port miniDisplay du MacBook et ensuite de le connecter au vidéoprojecteur avec un câble HDMI.
Et c'est ici que j'aurai besoin des conseils avisés d'un Macuser émérite!
J'obtiens sur l'écran de projection l'image du fond d'écran du Mac sans les éléments du bureau (pas de barre de menus, pas de dock)...
Impossible donc de projeter des vidéos quelle qu'en soit la source (Internet, DVD,etc...)
J'ai accès au menu "Préférences système" mais cela ne me permet pas de résoudre mon problème.
Merci d'avance à qui me donnera la bonne procédure.


----------



## Larme (7 Décembre 2011)

En fait, l'écran est sûrement une continuité de l'écran de ton MacBook...
Plus d'infos :
Pomme/Préférences Systèmes/Moniteurs
Activer/Désactiver la recopie vidéo...
Tu choisis donc que tout ce que tu vois sur ton MacBook soit vu via le vidéoprojecteur, soit qu'il fasse continuité avec l'écran du MacBook. Auquel cas, il faudra y déplacer les fenêtre avant de faire du fullscreen.


----------



## brendan3 (8 Décembre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> En fait, l'écran est sûrement une continuité de l'écran de ton MacBook...
> Plus d'infos :
> Pomme/Préférences Systèmes/Moniteurs
> Activer/Désactiver la recopie vidéo...
> Tu choisis donc que tout ce que tu vois sur ton MacBook soit vu via le vidéoprojecteur, soit qu'il fasse continuité avec l'écran du MacBook. Auquel cas, il faudra y déplacer les fenêtre avant de faire du fullscreen.


D'abord, merci pour ces informations.
dans "Pomme>Préférences Système>Moniteur, la fenêtre qui s'ouvre ne comporte pas l'indication "Activer>Désactiver la copie vidéo"...
Faut-il alors: "Afficher moniteurs dans la barre des menus" et ensuite "Détecter les moniteurs"?
Le vidéoprojecteur devrait être reconnu comme un moniteur?...


----------



## Larme (8 Décembre 2011)




----------



## brendan3 (8 Décembre 2011)

brendan3 a dit:


> D'abord, merci pour ces informations.
> dans "Pomme>Préférences Système>Moniteur, la fenêtre qui s'ouvre ne comporte pas l'indication "Activer>Désactiver la copie vidéo"...
> Faut-il alors: "Afficher moniteurs dans la barre des menus" et ensuite "Détecter les moniteurs"?
> Le vidéoprojecteur devrait être reconnu comme un moniteur?...


Nouveau message:
J'ai trouvé la procédure et tout fonctionne normalement.
Toutefois, le son est issu du MAC et non pas du vidéoprojecteur. Pour cela, il faudrait brancher un câble Jack-Audio3,5mm-2RCA mâle.
Je préfère acquérir une enceinte sans fil Logitech Z515 (en vente sur le Store) qui devrait me permettre d'avoir la source sonore à partir du MacBook derrière l'écran de projection... comme au "vrai" cinéma!


----------

